# setToolTipText länger anzeigen?



## roddy (8. Dez 2005)

Hallo, 

weiss jemand ob (und wie) es möglich ist, die Zeitspanne, in der der per setToolTipText gesetzte Text angezeigt wird, zu verlängern? Wenn man etwas längere ToolTips einbaut, ist die Zeit in der es (unter Windows zumindest) angezeigt wird schon ziemlich kurz...


----------



## Sky (8. Dez 2005)

```
ToolTipManager.sharedInstance().setDismissDelay(5000); // 5 sec.
```


----------



## André Uhres (8. Dez 2005)

Standardmässig bleibt ein Tooltip während 4 Sekunden sichtbar.
Dieses Beispiel zeigt wie man den Tooltip solange sichtbar halten kann 
wie die Maus über der Komponente ist:

```
// Aktuelle Dauer holen:
    int dismissDelay = ToolTipManager.sharedInstance().getDismissDelay();
    // Tooltip sichtbar halten:
    dismissDelay = Integer.MAX_VALUE;
    ToolTipManager.sharedInstance().setDismissDelay(dismissDelay);
```


----------



## André Uhres (8. Dez 2005)

Das nenn ich Timing  :wink:


----------



## roddy (8. Dez 2005)

und setToolTipText bezieht sich immer automatisch auf den ToolTipManager? D.h. ich brauch das nur ein einziges Mal einzustellen und es gilt dann für alle ToolTips, die ich so erstellt hab?


----------



## Sky (8. Dez 2005)

API hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Manages all the ToolTips in the system.



siehe auch: http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/docs/api/javax/swing/ToolTipManager.html


----------

